
Show HN: NowLeave, an app that fines you (and your friends) for being late - mswehli
https://www.nowleave.com/
======
mswehli
Hey everyone! it's the maker here. Please let me know if you have any feedback
on how to make the app better. It's mostly just for fun while I work on the
real time management app, but hopefully it helps get insight

